# Cigar Vendors and More



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Reminder:* (where to post what)

[*]If a member posts a thread that is specifically intended to give members a chance to see a sale/deal, then that thread should be started in the *Retailer Forum*. 
[*]If a member took advantage of an offer or sale and/or would like to ask opinions or share his good fortune then that thread should be started in the *General Cigar Discussion Forum*.

Thanks to all the members who contributed to the compilation of this extensive Vendor list. A special thanks to John (CA21455) for managing much of this information.

:smoke2:

*Cigar Vendors*

Arnolds Tobacco Shop
Arganese Cigars
Atlantic Cigar Company
Black Cat Cigar Company
Bonita Smoke Shop
BuyMoreCigars
cheapercigars.com 
Cigar.com
Cigarbid.com
Cigar Hut
Cigars Direct
Cigar-ette City
Cigar Express
Cigars Around the World 
Cigars International 
Cigar King 
Cigar Place
Cigars Etc.com
Cigars Etc.com 
Corona Cigar
Cuenca Cigars
 Duke City Cigars 
El Fumador 
Famous Smoke Shop 
Fuller's Pullers 
Fumee World  
Holts Cigars 
Internet Cigar Group 
Jays Cigars 
Leaf & Ale
Lil' Brown Smoke Shack 
L.J.Peretti
Mike's Cigars 
fujipub.com 
Mr. Bundles 
Neptune Cigars
New Havana Cigars 
Old Virginia Tobacco Company 
Paradise Cigar Company
Phatash.com 
Premium Cigars
Rocky's Cigars 
Serious Cigars 
Silo Cigars.com
SmokeAll.com 
Southside Cigars
Tampa Humidor
Tampa Sweethearts 
Tex Cigars
The Cigar Humidor
Thompson Cigar 
Tinderbox
TNT Cigars 
Taboo Cigars  
Show Me Your Ash
Tobacco World Cigars 

*Accessories:*

Cigarmony
Cigar Solutions
Cubancrafters
Heartfelt Industries

*Cutters*

Cigar Cutters
Xikar

*Lighters*

elighters 
Lava Premium Butane 
Vector 

*Humidors:*

Aristocrat Humidors
Avallo Humidors 
Bargain Humidors
Cheap Humidors
Cigar Humidors
Cigar Humidor Store
Cigar Solutions  - Avallo dealer
Cuban Crafters  
Humidor Vault
Humidors Wholesaler
Tampa Humidor 

*Humidor How-to*

Cigarnexus
Humidor-guide

*Price Listings*

 Cigarcyclopedia 
Cigar Spider 
Price Grabber
Pronto

*Daily Specials*

Cigar Monster
Cigar Price Club
Joe Cigar
Today's Cigar 

*Bidding Sites*

Cigar Auctioneer
Cigarbid
JR Cigars

*Manufacturers:*

Ashton 
Avo
Bucanero
Cao
Cigars of Brazil Dona Flor
Davidoff
Drew Estate
Espanosa-Ortega Brands (601) 
El Rey de los Habanos (Pepin)
Felipe Gregorio
Gran Habano
Gurkha
Illusione Cigars
La Flor Dominicana
Nat Sherman.com
NUB Cigar 
Oliva
Padilla
Padron
Santa Clara Puros
Torano

*Magazine, Information, and Review Sites:*

Cigar Advisor
Cigar Aficionado
Cigar Blog 101
Cigar Blogger
Cigars.com
Cigarcyclopedia
Cigar Diary
Cigar Envy
Cigar Fan
Holy Smoke
Cigar Inspector
Cigar Jack
Cigar Magazine
Cigars-Review
Cigar Weekly
Select Cigars
Smoke Magazine
Stogie Fresh
Stogie Guys
Velvet Cigar

If there are any other sites you'd like to see, post them up and I'll add them to the list.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

billboardtobacco.com not the most advanced site but prices are decent and they sell some of the Christmas smokes when they are available.

also cigarsetc.com is listed twice


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

What about Jack Swartz okay site access to some really good smokes and service is top shelf


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

K Baz said:


> What about Jack Swartz okay site access to some really good smokes and service is top shelf


Amazed Jack Schwartz didn't make the list. Also surprised J.R. Cigars didn't make the list,\. Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Amazed Jack Schwartz didn't make the list. Also surprised J.R. Cigars didn't make the list,\. Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmmmm


Wow, that Jack Schwartz has some of the highest prices I've seen yet.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Ed at Waxing Moon for humidors. :thumb:


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

CraigJS said:


> Ed at Waxing Moon for humidors. :thumb:


+1 :clap2:

Waxing Moon Wood - Handmade Humidors


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a substantial list of additional manufacturers, common and obscure, but I haven't posted enough times to write a post with links in it. I'd like to be able to include the list here though...

Email me at [email protected] net
and I'll pass it along to anyone that could get it up here for everyone to use.

Thanks,
Padilla Guy


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

You can add 262 Cigars to the list of manufacturers. Thanks! REVOLUTION CIGARS - Smoke the Revolution


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

im kinda surprised i havent read anything about cigarfox.com
they have some nice deals and a ton of sticks


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

thats a nice list there.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

If you'd like to see some cool insider kinda cigar stuff, check out this link...

Other Tobacco Product Manufacturing business information | HighBeam Business: Arrive Prepared

It is a list of manufacturer's. I know that the title of this thread is "Vendors and More," so I'm adding this post as part of the "More...."

Hope someone finds it interesting. I know that I do.......

PG


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Finally have enough posts to include links in my messages.

May I offer these manufacturers links...
I didn't scan the entire post so if I'm duplicating any I apologize...

Manufacturer:

5 Vegas Cigars - A Grand Cuban Tradition - 5Vegas.com
Alec Bradley Cigars - Alec Bradley Cigar Company
Altadis Cigars - Altadis USA - Fine cigars, tobaccos, cigar events, and cigar accessories.
Casa Fernandez - Casa Fernandez :: From Seed to Ash
Isabella Cigars - Isabela Cigar Company | Hand rolled Cuban Cigars (these are a brand a couple local B&M's here 
in Milwaukee have, the cigars are good and the site's neat)
Barrington House Cigars - Jamaican Cigars | Barrington House Jamaican Cigars | Premium Jamaican Cigars (these are some de-luscious Jamacans, worth the 
money if you have it)
Miami Cigar Company - MIAMI Cigar & Company
Puros Indios (by Rolondo Reyes) - Puros Indios Cigars | History of Rolando Reyes Sr.
Tesa Cigar Company, Chicago - TESA Cigar Co. Online Shop - Home 
(nice looking, but I've never had the extra room to try them)
Victor Sinclair Cigars - Victor Sinclair - Home
Rocky Patel Cigars - :: Rocky Patel Premium Cigars ::
Camacho Cigars - Camacho Cigars (a personal favorite&#8230
Best Cigars - Best Cigars - Premium Dominican Cigars and Fine Cigars from CigarWorld.com (gateway site for General Cigar Co.)
Habanos S.A. - Habanos S.A. - Sitio Oficial - Inicio (Official Site of All Things Habanos, for
those seeking knowledge, not cigars.)
La Casa de Habanos - http://www.lacasadelhabano.cu/site/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/lang,english/
(just because it's such a cool site to browse)

Great thread!

Padilla Guy


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't forget *cusanocigars.com & cuveecigars.com*! They are a bit out of date but we are in the process of updating and will have the new website up soon!


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

I like cigar obsession. His reviews are very enjoyable.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting this info.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cigarjamaica.com - cigar jamaica Resources and Information.

When I clicked on this link, my browser (Firefox) warned me that this website has a poor reputation, fwiw.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

I concur, Ed @ waxingmoon humidors. He's the best!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the great info!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Dave that a very good list you have compiled, nicely done Bro!!


----------



## bnbtobacco (Oct 18, 2010)

You can add us up on the list and check the offers.


----------



## Big John (Apr 11, 2011)

saigon68 said:


> I concur, Ed @ waxingmoon humidors. He's the best!


I went to the site and it does not work so I cannot see the great boxes. Maybe someday I can check out these boxes.


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

A great list to have ! thank you


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the list


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Fanfrickintastic post. I will be using this a lot for "research" purposes...


----------



## Spankmeister (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you for this list, I will make use of it. I have been using cigar Monster and Famous when I buy on line. I love a bargain! Does any one beat Cigar Monster's prices?


----------

